# Detailing training



## Limalex (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I am a new member and first I want say hello all of you.

I really kean to start my own detailing business. I have some experience and I had my own garage back home when I was 22, but we did not do detailing. we did external wash hand polish and usual carpet cleaning.

Since than techniques changed and compounds got better I assume, also there are more sophisticated tools available.

I wish to find a good training company and maybe earn some industry recognised qualification, if there any.

Can anyone recommend any company which do what it says. Where I can get professional in depth training about machine polishing paint restoration and all kind of tricks I should know to run my business properly.

I found Slim's Academy. Are they good? Any other option?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome along :newbie: :wave:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know where you are but stangalang on here is a pro detailer who does one-to-one training on machine polishing. He's not far north of Manchester.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Slims do a Master Detailer course which carries an accredited qualification.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And of course KDS run training course in Kent


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Matt at obsidian detailing is your man.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Another shout out for Matt at Obsidian Detailing!


----------



## Limalex (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you guys. I will check all the options mentioned. I am actually in London.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in South Wales but I would travel to Matt at Obsidian detailing for a course!


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I'm in South Wales but I would travel to Matt at Obsidian detailing for a course!


I'm travelling 4550 miles to take part in the Slims course, starting Monday. Can't wait


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Limalex said:


> Thank you guys. I will check all the options mentioned. I am actually in London.


KDS in Kent is probably only 1.5 hours away and well worth it.

Gonz.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

JamesRS5 said:


> I'm travelling 4550 miles to take part in the Slims course, starting Monday. Can't wait


I'd be interested to hear how you get on with this.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

If I remember correctly from my research a while back, I found that Autosmart do courses including on for how to run a business andi think AutoGlym do but don't quote me on that one.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in north Essex where could I train


----------



## Limalex (Jun 1, 2017)

JamesRS5 said:


> I'm travelling 4550 miles to take part in the Slims course, starting Monday. Can't wait


I would love to hear a feedback about Slims's course. I really interested as well.
Honestly the qualification what Slims offers and the IMI membership would give some competitive advantage, especially if planning a new startup.

I found KDS a bit expensive £700 a day is well over my budget. Maybe later. Is Kelly Harris that good?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

OrangeManDan said:


> If I remember correctly from my research a while back, I found that Autosmart do courses including on for how to run a business andi think AutoGlym do but don't quote me on that one.


I think these will be valeting courses mate not detailing.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

I know Autoglym used to do a free course, Cant remember if it was two or three days. As said in a previous comment, Its more for valeting. Also with it being free I think its some sort of sales pitch for when you get up and running.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Simz said:


> I think these will be valeting courses mate not detailing.


Good point. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

muzzer said:


> And of course KDS run training course in Kent


Just beat me to it pal! I literally live 2 roads away from them!! top quality blokes!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Anything in the Bristol area?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> Anything in the Bristol area?


If you pop just over the bridge to Chepstow James at Ti22 does 1on1 courses. Summit detailing in Weston-super-mare might but not sure.


----------



## acano2403 (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys, sorry to jump in but does anyone know of any in Scotland, Glasgow Ayrshire area?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who dropped my name in here, I've just seen and read through it

For the record I DO do training, mostly for enthusiasts. Although I have trained people who have gone on to set up their own studios and become full time detailers most people on here know my thoughts. There is no short cut. Detailing is exactly the same to ALL other trades, they require more than just a course to be proficient. It really isn't about moving north to south and east to west with a machine and there is so much info to consume even the very thorough courses over weeks, I'm still not convinced a total novice can walk in and walk out good to go. You really need to practice practice practice. Context is everything 

I stand by my advice you need to learn a bit, practice a bit, learn some more, practice some more. It takes time, like plumbing, electrical, mechanics etc, its no different. There are levels to everything


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Well said that man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJs (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I've been roaming the forum for quite some time now but have not really contributed, so I thought this is my chance. I've done the Slims Master Detailer course last year, and below is just an account of what I've experienced and my opinion of the course (so please no haters  ). 

Some background about myself, I'm not a professional just an enthusiast who has been detailing for a number of years. Currently I've been working as a volunteer with a pro after hours or whenever I can to fit in with my full time job and with 2 kids.

Overall, I found the Slims course perfect for my level. I feel that it does assume some prior detailing knowledge of the 'typical' steps that you would go through from the start, i.e. foam wash, right to the finishing stages, i.e. applying wax. It has led me to become more confident in the products to choose and use, their typical 'amounts' to be used (if that makes sense) but most importantly for me, the confidence in using a rotary, well and a DA as well which I've had prior experience already.

The 3 days were broken up nicely and fitted in well together, not too rushed, and plenty of time for questions and practising. Although the instructor was perhaps trying to 'advertise' the products being used, they were good and made us realise that it is very important for you to choose the products you would want to use, i.e. bad vs quality products (I won't list the brands used here).

I feel the course overall, just goes to an enough level of detail to get you started and have confidence in what you're doing, particularly for those who are looking to start their own business. However, as someone else mentioned above, experience is what counts. I could see that the instructor was very experienced, but would not (and could not I guess due to the short time frame) share many of his tips and tricks, but we were fortunate to witness a few. These came up very seldom, and I suggest the people who are going to take the course, to prepare specific questions in their heads, so he can answer them, especially if you think it is not a typical generic question about washing cars. Another thing as to why I think you should prepare questions to ask (which I did) is that the instructor tended to glide over the little details, e.g. the size of backing plate and the associated size/type of pads used and their reasons behind them were never explained. In this case,the machines were all prepared by him for us already and only spoke about the different types of (foam pads) .

Oh, the model car we worked on for the entire 3 days, the instructor mentioned, would usually be one of the students' car, but (unfortunately for me, the only student in my class who came in one!) an employee's car were chosen during my class.

Hope the above helps to get a quick insight of the course.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

I echo and agree with EJs comments on the Slim's course, I attended earlier this month. 

I've self taught detailing through watching YouTube and reading magazines, etc and put it to use on numerous car. The course gives you confidence in using tools I wouldn't have looked at previously, namely the rotary. 
People talk about the rotary on here like it's a road drill that will tear through your paint in seconds, that's not the case and the majority of the paint correction learning was done with the rotary (3M and Flex).
I always have a head full of questions, I'm an aircraft engineer by trade so always want to know the 'how's and why's', Phil the instructor always had an answer or covered the question in the next session.


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

hi just reading over this thread now, and great to see some real feed back on the slim detailing training. i've been valeting/detailing part time for the last 15 years. the company i've worked for the last 18 years are relocating out of ireland and as part of my redundancy their giving me a budget to use towards any training i'd like. I've looked a the slim detailing training. I've also seen autobrite training course and uk detailing academy. has anyone done either of these training course. i am certainly not a beginner, but would like to have my skill level assessed and any bad habits i've developed pointed out.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

feeler said:


> hi just reading over this thread now, and great to see some real feed back on the slim detailing training. i've been valeting/detailing part time for the last 15 years. the company i've worked for the last 18 years are relocating out of ireland and as part of my redundancy their giving me a budget to use towards any training i'd like. I've looked a the slim detailing training. I've also seen autobrite training course and uk detailing academy. has anyone done either of these training course. i am certainly not a beginner, but would like to have my skill level assessed and any bad habits i've developed pointed out.


You sound like you are very experienced and would benefit from a day or two with stangalang of this parish:buffer:

Peter


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

Fentum said:


> You sound like you are very experienced and would benefit from a day or two with stangalang of this parish:buffer:
> 
> Peter


thanks for that i'll look him up.


----------

